# What I've been taking



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

This post is a list of what I've been taking. I plan to possibly edit and update this post with what i've been trying and how i've been doing. It is essentially a Work In Progress

A lot of what i'm trying here is right from TommyGunz. His thread is here: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/18746-read-this-if-you-want-to-recover/
I suggest going to his thread and trying it out. So far I believe some of my cognition has improved since I started.









Pre-DP/DR I only took a Multivitamin, sometimes! haha. Right now the only thing I can think to add to this is Vitamin A

*List of Medicine: * (morning is usually ~10am, and Night is ~10pm)

Zoloft (Sertraline) SSRI : 75mg Once - Morning
Clonezepam (Klonopin): .5mg Once - Morning ------------ 1mg Once - Night

Vitamin B-Complex Sublingual Liquid: Once/Morning
Vitamin C: Once/Morning
Fish Oil - Omega 3: 2000mg Once/Morning
Rhodiola Extract (3% Rosavins): 250mg Once/Morning
Phosphatidylserine: 100mg Once/Morning
DMAE: 100mg Once/Morning
Daily Vitamin: Once/Morning (will overlap on Vitamin B and C some)
--Things of note in Multivitamin: Niacin 150%, Magnesium 30%, Zinc 100%, Copper 100%, Potassium 3%. Lack of these things (metals etc.) result in twitching.

GABA: 750MG: Currently not taking this because I am on Klonopin. I am thinking it could be used to help taper off of the drug. 

*Experience*

So far so good. I started taking Clonezepam a while ago and I think it helped me get started. A month or so before that I started taking Zoloft. I do not know exactly what the Zoloft does for me at the moment. I hope it is helping.

Upsides: 
I feel as if my cognition has been much better lately than before. My concentration and memory seems better and i'm managing things at work better.

Downsides: 
-My DR just seems to get worse. My vision is horrible and despite my feeling of a lessening Anxiety and better sleep my vision seems get worse. I don't think any of the natural supplements have contributed to this so far that I can tell. I will update if they seem to help or worsen my vision.
-Sublingual Vitamin B is kinda sketch. Its hard to say if I'm getting the full dose I need or not. I assume so. 
-I get "buzzy legs" at night sometimes and it keeps me up. I think it may be my nightly dose of Klonopin but i'm not sure. My feet especially bother me. I wish I knew what all was contributing to it.


*Previous Medication Experience:*

Generic Ambien (Zolpidem): Ambien seems to be the devil. This medication wore off really fast for me. I didn't have any of the heavy negative effects others have had but I had to stop taking this stuff. 4 Hours of sleep max and then wide awake.

Ambien CR: I moved to Ambien CR at one point. I had some odd experiences and honestly I feel that Ambien is quite addictive. I don't think of it much anymore but for a while I would convince myself of taking one sometimes. I've gotten some good sleep with it, but it destroys Memory and your body adapts to it quickly.

Seroquel: Wore off pretty fast and I started experiencing Myoclonic Jerks. Did not help DP/DR at all. Was prescribed for insomnia.

My experience is that sleep medication in general will only make your DP/DR worse if not leave it the same.

*Other Things to help:*

Exercise: I should do this 30mins every day but I currently hardly exercise at all.

Diet: I stick with bland (non spicy) decent foods. I try to stick with basic sandwhich type of food but sometimes with out Bread. I try to stay away from bread when I can (almost impossible) and eat salads and fruits. I've been pretty bad at this.

Caffeine: I swore off caffeine 100% for about 6 months but now I drink a tiny bit in the morning to counteract and get myself going. I'd say I drink about half a can of caffineated soda Maximum if none at all.

Stimulants: I don't drink or do any drugs. No smoking.

Positive/Optimism: Be sure to try to clear out stress and stay away from negative people and things. This aspect makes it hard for me to tell whats helping me more. Medication or my coping with certain issues or acceptance or what.

This can mean cutting communication with certain people or just staying off of Facebook altogether. There are certain people who cause me heavy anxiety, and to head in that direction in any case has always made things worse.

Time/Patience:


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

How has it been working for you?


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

Fish oil is great. Its been shown to help with/prevent tons of mental problems, from mild depression to full blown schizophrenia.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok so far things have been pretty good. I can't update and post much because i've been working a lot and then I also sleep in a lot too.

I noticed I can almost be hyper at times, but perhaps i'm not used to my old self. My old self is pretty "wacky" and I think DP with its self observation just makes you think strange things. Depression makes you get down on yourself over everyhting. DP makes you think your mad, but people probably just think i'm "back to my old self" or something.

But so far I'm liking taking the suppliments. I believe they help. It seems like they have from the begging and still are helping.

I saw my psychiatrist today and brought it up and he really wants to know what I'm taking. so I'm going to send him a list. He seemed almost kind of wary on it and didn't know what half of what I was saying was like Rhodiola.	I'm going to send him a lot of the information I have on here such as Meds, Supplements, and the visual symptoms.	
When I talk to him about some of these things he doesn't seem to have too much input. Like I told him how i'm taking sublingual Vitamin B now and he just kinda squints and goes "ok". When I get some time I might have to look around for a new guy. Shop around for a bit. But I have NO TIME. I'm keeping life simple. That is helping too.

Hopefully this weekend I'll have some more time to edit and post up on some of this stuff.


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

Drop the Rhodiola, it's going to increase fog in the long run.


Add Magnesium Taurinate to your klonopin at night to increase the effects/reduce tolerance build up to meds.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

ElectricRelaxation said:


> Drop the Rhodiola, it's going to increase fog in the long run.
> 
> Add Magnesium Taurinate to your klonopin at night to increase the effects/reduce tolerance build up to meds.


Its really that bad? I thought that was one of the things that was helping me the best. How does it cause more fog in the long run? how long of a run?


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Why would it increase fog? i really dont get it? can you please explain


----------

